# cobb



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

morning sirs,

how to use on the fly map switching?

I have stage 2 97 RON flashed + economy map but if I flash 102 RON will this map go away or stay but need to switch between them?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Map switiching is a feautre you get when you have a custom map AFAIK


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Send Ben @ gtc a pm.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

yup on the Cobb v300 stage maps there is kinda a map switch. default map is normal 15psi falling to 12psi.

switch down and you get 0% wdgc (v low boost) and rich fuel map. it will say this on the map notes if you read them 

more of a taster of what you can get custom wise 



Video demo :

YouTube - COBB Tuning AccessPORT Features for GT-R: Live Map Switching!
YouTube - Brief map switching
YouTube - Detailed map switching


To switch between maps use Cruise control. Hit cancel with engine running and boost gauge showing. Then click up and down to switch maps. The boost gauge will show which map you are on i.e 0 no bars, map 1 (one bar) etc...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

thank you for your reply benji_linney_gtc 

I only have map 0 and 1 so no bar on boost gauge and 1 bar. If I flash ron102 I can still switch back to 97 RON and economy map?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

enshiu said:


> thank you for your reply benji_linney_gtc
> 
> I only have map 0 and 1 so no bar on boost gauge and 1 bar. If I flash ron102 I can still switch back to 97 RON and economy map?



of course, simply change map :wavey:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

so to conclude : I am flashing map stage2 102ron on it. I will NOT overwrite my current but will update it. So when I want to switch its boost zero - economy map boost one - stg2 97 ron and boost 2 -stg2 102ron right?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

enshiu said:


> so to conclude : I am flashing map stage2 102ron on it. I will NOT overwrite my current but will update it. So when I want to switch its boost zero - economy map boost one - stg2 97 ron and boost 2 -stg2 102ron right?


correct. please flash and enjoy


----------

